# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Creative dads. What to do in this space?

## dan76n

I would like to get some ideas of what to put into an area for the kids?
the area is 2.5m wide and 4m deep.
previous owners had the sandpit next to a cubby house but took the cubby house with them.
we have now learnt sand pits and polished timber floors dont go to well so the sand pit is going.
I could extend the deck right through or remove it to the edge. 
The idea of a slippery dip sounds ok.
what are some ideas to give the kids a nice play area? 
Ohh, I have 2 girls that are turning 3 and 5 in a few weeks.

----------


## Marc

Build a cubby house. I built one that has housed two generations and counting ...  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

Keep the sandpit if the kids like it. 
You can always redo the floors - or lay some floating vinyl planks - but the kids will only be young once...

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Build a cubby house. I built one that has housed two generations and counting ...

  I think most people call them granny flats when they house people.

----------


## commodorenut

+1 for the cubby house idea.  But make sure it's big enough that when they reach teenage years, it can be used as a private "get away from the family" space, and when they leave home, you can use it as a shed.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, no not that big. Mine is just 3x3 plus a balcony at the front and to access it you must climb a ladder to a platform and then on a hanging bridge through a Mulberry tree canopy to the house that is on stilts. 
It's high enough to stand under it so i made a TP floor under it and store firewood and some garden tools there. The frame is 2"x3" cladded with TP fencing palings and inside is gyprock used as a canvas for all sorts of drawing or paintings. They even have a few pieces of miniature furniture and a box with toys. My kids marked their growing process on those walls and now the grandkids are doing the same.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Or if you don't think a cubby house will fit, what about a mud kitchen. Old sink, couple of pallets, some imagination and the kids can 'cook' to their hearts content.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Keep the sandpit if the kids like it. 
> You can always redo the floors - or lay some floating vinyl planks - but the kids will only be young once...

  Yep.
You can put a tub of water outside the door for them to dunk their feet in before coming inside.

----------

